# An interview with former pro Mike Quinn



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2006)

www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459523


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 23, 2006)

> *T-Nation:* How did you get into training?
> *MQ:* My dad had a little gym in the cellar and one day when I was *thirteen*, he decided it was time for me to start lifting. That first day, just messing around, *I benched 220 pounds*


I have no words for this.....


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 23, 2006)

I was just about to post about that as soon as I started to read the article. Just goes to show all the pros have damn good genetics.

edit: what do you guys think of this statement?

"I never used steroids to build muscle, only to hold on to muscle while I dieted."


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2006)

I think he is full of shit.


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I have no words for this.....


Kefe is the love child of Mike Quinn


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

He looks like Jerry Seinfeld in this picture.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I think he is full of shit.




Didn't jay cutler say that he benched 315 the first time he lifted in high school also?


----------



## GFR (Apr 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Didn't jay cutler say that he benched 315 the first time he lifted in high school also?


*BILL KAZMAIER said he benched 300 the first time he lifted.....and he is the only person I believe could do that*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Didn't jay cutler say that he benched 315 the first time he lifted in high school also?



if so I think he is full of shit too.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *BILL KAZMAIER said he benched 300 the first time he lifted.....and he is the only person I believe could do that*




Shane Hammon said he squatted 500lbs the first teim he ever squatted, in high school football.  Judging by his size and pure genetic strength and power I would believe him as well.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2006)

I wouldn't just due to the lack of coordination one would have with the movement, regardless of strength.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I wouldn't just due to the lack of coordination one would have with the movement, regardless of strength.




if he were naturally athletic in high school and prior to high school, playing sports, etc...his coordination should be pretty good.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2006)

I just don't think that is the same, it's like saying just because someone is athletic, coordinated, etc., they can ski or ice skate...you have to learn the movement before you can apply your strength.


----------



## GFR (Apr 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if he were naturally athletic in high school and prior to high school, playing sports, etc...his coordination should be pretty good.


I agree, I got one of my buddys in high school to lift a few times, he was  6'3'' 290 and played football but never lifted in his life, first workout he was benching 225 for sets of 5, I would guess he could have hit 255+ for a single that day.....lazy bastard never stuck with it.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that stuff true about Darrem Charles? He being natural for a long time? He does have that classic Labrada/Ray/Paris physique.


----------



## cg18862 (May 2, 2006)

I squatted 405 the first time I ever maxed out or really even tried to squat in high school; now as for bench, that's a different story.  I only got 195 up for my max.  I was a freshman, 14 years old.  True story.

My parents made me work with my grandpa & great grandpa on their farm digging ditches, bailing hay, carrying rocks around.  I guess that helped.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> I squatted 405 the first time I ever maxed out or really even tried to squat in high school; now as for bench, that's a different story.  I only got 195 up for my max.  I was a freshman, 14 years old.  True story.
> 
> My parents made me work with my grandpa & great grandpa on their farm digging ditches, bailing hay, carrying rocks around.  I guess that helped.



What was your height/weight back then?


----------



## cg18862 (May 2, 2006)

Height was 5'9" and my weight was around 150 lbs.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2006)

when I got suspended from school when I was a kid (which was every other week), I had to spend 4 hours a day in my grandma's garden and my dad's garden overturning the dirt with a giant shovel. today, my back is amzing.


----------



## musclepump (May 2, 2006)

cg18862 said:
			
		

> Height was 5'9" and my weight was around 150 lbs.



Ten bucks says your form sucked.

No offense.


----------



## juggernaut (May 2, 2006)

why the hell would you say something as stupid as that?


----------



## cg18862 (May 3, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Ten bucks says your form sucked.
> 
> No offense.



No offense taken, and my form probably wasn't the best.  But 1) did not hurt myself (ie pulled muscles, back pain, leg pain, etc.) 2) could not have been that bad if the lifting instructor did not correct my form.


----------



## juggernaut (May 3, 2006)

seems like someone needs to use paypal...pump


----------



## cg18862 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> seems like someone needs to use paypal...pump



And all lifting instructors are well-educated


----------

